# Mazzer Super Jolly on Demand Grinder vs Eureka Zenith 65E



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello

Considering either of these for our small coffee shop. Will be paired with a new Rocket Boxer. Any thoughts on which to get?

many thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Coffeejon said:


> Hello
> 
> Considering either of these for our small coffee shop. Will be paired with a new Rocket Boxer. Any thoughts on which to get?
> 
> many thanks


Both much of a muchness, you will pay a lot more for the Mazzer and the Zenith will be much easier/faster to clean and adjust grind..


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Both much of a muchness, you will pay a lot more for the Mazzer and the Zenith will be much easier/faster to clean and adjust grind..


Ok interesting. I looked at the Zenith and it looked great, easier to clean etc, but just wondered if the Mazzer for being such a 'recommended' brand offers anything more.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Coffeejon said:


> Ok interesting. I looked at the Zenith and it looked great, easier to clean etc, but just wondered if the Mazzer for being such a 'recommended' brand offers anything more.


Just more money and more risk of cross threading the burr carrier when cleaning and more strength required to adjust it....Mazzer have sat on their arses for years riding the wave of their "brand", but others have caught up. You could also consider the 75E for a busy coffee shop...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Are you getting a new Rocket Boxer? From a very very brief search it seems like quite an expensive machine and might be even better paired with something more capable that either of those options...Just a thought.

For instance I've never used one but the Eureka 75E - from what people have said, size of burrs etc. - is more capable than the 65E and then others can likely recommend various grinders that could be just as good or better. Have you set a budget for it? @cofffeebean often has some good offers for forum members also. . .


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Just more money and more risk of cross threading the burr carrier when cleaning and more strength required to adjust it....Mazzer have sat on their arses for years riding the wave of their "brand", but others have caught up. You could also consider the 75E for a busy coffee shop...


ok, thx. i got told the same, so good to hear that from you. Also saw the 75E was quite a bit more but was much faster and titianium burrs. Worth the upgrade? also anything else to look at?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

If the user reports are anything to go by the 65e and 75e are leagues apart. (I have a 65e at home and it's OK but that's about all.) In your position I'd be looking at the 75e and maybe a Mythos. More money I know but in a commercial setting more than justified.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Are you getting a new Rocket Boxer? From a very very brief search it seems like quite an expensive machine and might be even better paired with something more capable that either of those options...Just a thought.
> 
> For instance I've never used one but the Eureka 75E - from what people have said, size of burrs etc. - is more capable than the 65E and then others can likely recommend various grinders that could be just as good or better. Have you set a budget for it? @cofffeebean often has some good offers for forum members also. . .


Noooo don't say that







Have already splashed the cash, so boxer all the way. I have had a Rocket Cellini Evoluzione (soon to be for sale on this forum) and it has been a brilliant machine, carn't complain. it is a little more money but I like the brand and now having tried the Boxer it pretty much ticks all the boxes, most importantly the size. I have such little space anything bigger wouldn't work.

Re-Grinder, yup I can (future) offord it, was more than I want to pay but for speed might be worth the extra cash. (Unless you can point me else where?) thx


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Rob666 said:


> If the user reports are anything to go by the 65e and 75e are leagues apart. (I have a 65e at home and it's OK but that's about all.) In your position I'd be looking at the 75e and maybe a Mythos. More money I know but in a commercial setting more than justified.


Umm ok, your temping me. Mythos what model? was thinking £600 but could push £800 more and will need to sell many more coffee's


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Coffeejon said:


> Noooo don't say that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not trying to dissuade you from the Boxer or say it's a bad idea. I couldn't justify having an opinion on it. My point was more, you should get a grinder that would do it justice . I'll let others advise further - I'm not really experienced enough to know more than that ;-).


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Not trying to dissuade you from the Boxer or say it's a bad idea. I couldn't justify having an opinion on it. My point was more, you should get a grinder that would do it justice . I'll let others advise further - I'm not really experienced enough to know more than that ;-).










phew, thx will look at a bigger grinder


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Boxers look great, i'd have one in a shop in a heartbeat, but you want something better than a 65e or an SJ to go with it.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> The Boxers look great, i'd have one in a shop in a heartbeat, but you want something better than a 65e or an SJ to go with it.


Thx, now considering getting the 75E, gulp


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Definitely worth it, if you have the cash consider a mythos too


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

major/robur on demand seems to be the grinder of choice for most of my local shops


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Coffeejon said:


> Umm ok, your temping me. Mythos what model? was thinking £600 but could push £800 more and will need to sell many more coffee's


The Mythos Clima Pro is stupid money and you won't find a second hand one yet a while unless you're very lucky. A low mileage used Mythos would be a good proposition for you. @coffeechap sold a nice looking one for£650 about a week ago. Main advantages over the 75e, the build quality is more industrial, low retention and doesn't need a ton of beans in the hopper.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i concur with comments so far, the 65e although a decent compact grinder, is far to slow in a commercial environment. Look at the 75e as the deal at bella barista is very good right now and is within the £800, a used mythos is a good shout as well or a really good mazzer royal can be had within your budget too


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

thx for thoughts all. Appreciate it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

the coffee machine is akin to an oven. That just cooks whatever you put into it. I doubt you could blind taste the difference between a boxer, or a wrestler for that matter, but, you will taste the difference between a 65mm grinder and a 75 mm or bigger


----------



## Leoluo (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi, going back to the original topic. Zenith 65e vs juper jolly. Opinions on the better grinders? Or better, which one will give the better taste? Or the better % estraction?

Is it safe to assume that they are very similar due to burr sizes and motor?


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Hardly user Mazzer Major on eBay maybe worth a look:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Major-Electronic-on-Demand-Coffee-Grinder-/252834012349?hash=item3ade14dcbd%3Ag%3APBcAAOSw32lY2lWu

I'm a complete novice, so others can maybe comment on its suitability for you. It just looked like a good buy to me as it appears to be hardly used.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That is pricey for a used major


----------

